# Rap Song *trigger warning*



## Aust!n (Aug 14, 2014)

This is austin aka A Salz and i just made a song with matt aka hill-z. just having a good time folks. if you're into rap, check it out. this one doesn't relate to dp really but i do write some shit that does and i dunno I'm just tryna get better. hope everyones feeling ok!


__
https://soundcloud.com/a-salz%2Fspit-on-your-grave-a-salz-ft-hill-z


----------

